# Laptop CDROM not reading Disks



## muckakev (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi, I have a Acer aspire 3690 using XP HOME.

The machine is about 18 months old.

The CDROM is not reading any disks.

Any help with this would be great.

Thanks Kev


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

may be the CD drive is dead. have you tried using that drive on another laptop (or PC via an enclosure) or use a known working CD drive in yours? this is the quickest way to know if you have a failing drive or a failing board. if your drive is working on another computer then it could be Windows related or worse a motherboard defect.


----------



## OwnYou280 (Jul 5, 2008)

try this go to right click my computer/properties/hardware/device manager/ and check your cd-rom drive or disk drive...it might have a yellow "!" error or somthing if so...try uninstalling it and re-boot and your computer will reinstall it which might fix your problem.


----------

